# turbo upgrade



## zimmerman (Jan 4, 2005)

heya guys. im gona up grade turbo coz mi dad works at a nissan wreakers n im woundrin wot turbo to upgrade to? iv just got the stock ca18det turbo at the moment n im woundrin if i shud go the s15 turbo or maybe the sss bluebird turbo T25 ball bearing? or maybe even something else? im wanting the turbo 4 draging so least amount of lagg is nessary,but i want to up the boost aswell with my new boost controler. wots your thorts guys? i want to run it on my standard internals and wot boost can i run the turbo at?


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

zimmerman said:


> heya guys. im gona up grade turbo coz mi dad works at a nissan wreakers n im woundrin wot turbo to upgrade to? iv just got the stock ca18det turbo at the moment n im woundrin if i shud go the s15 turbo or maybe the sss bluebird turbo T25 ball bearing? or maybe even something else? im wanting the turbo 4 draging so least amount of lagg is nessary,but i want to up the boost aswell with my new boost controler. wots your thorts guys? i want to run it on my standard internals and wot boost can i run the turbo at?


what in the name of god did you just say?


----------



## zimmerman (Jan 4, 2005)

simplifyd version!!!!!!!!!! 

wot turbo shud i upgrade to? from a ca18det standard turbo?


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

im not sure what turbo comes on a CA18DET, but i'll look for you, and see what i can find, now you want one with very little lag right? but one that can produce a lot of power...should be hard to find one that makes good power and still spools fast, ill see what i can find though


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

If your going for drag... I would suggest looking for a Bluebird GTI-R T28... The S15 T28 is Rollerbearing and has quicker spooling! The GTI-R T28 is not but I heard is stronger! Either way they will both be very deadly on a CA...


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

On a side note... Can you hook me up with a S15 T28?


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

If I were you I'd choose a much larger turbo than a T28. One that will be building boost in your powerband all the way to redline. Take me for example. I had a T04E turbo custom built for my revv range. I will be building boost from 4000-8000rpm strong. Of course, you should also do other supporting mods to help out your cause and get a larger turbo to spool.


----------



## ByReaL (Jul 5, 2004)

what about GT25R turbo ? 
from what i searched over the net this seams a very good solution for the CA18DET


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Are you going to upgrade any other components? Anything bigger than a S15 T28 will require AFM, injectors, retune etc.
The turbo on the CA is a plain old tiny T25


----------



## zimmerman (Jan 4, 2005)

if i go with the t28 turbo off the s15, can i run it with everthing else standard? also with this new turbo on how much can i up the boost? i was thinkin of running it at 10psi, would that be sweet considering everything else is standard? 
oh and wot is the gt25r off?


----------



## ByReaL (Jul 5, 2004)

zimmerman said:


> oh and wot is the gt25r off?


probably u hear of the T series turbo form garrett and GT series also from garrett

the T28BB is much similar as i understood with the GT28R and there stated power is somewere at 300HP
a little improvment for them is the GT28RS wich is stated at around 340HP

but as i also understood u need to change the mainfold (i do not know if i speled it write) to be able to insatll a a 28 turbo

the GT25R turbo stated at about 400HP with low lag
the only disavantages is the price around 1000$

"The GT25R Turbo has high power with a T25 frame turbo. Perfect for those who want high power but do not want to change manifolds. 48 Trim GT series compressor wheel in .70 A/R T04S housing with 4" inlet. Flows 44 lb/min. Good to 395 whp. T25 76 trim 54mm GT series turbine wheel in .86 A/R. Dual GT steel ball bearing center section. This is the most powerful T25 turbo available today."

form me this seams to be the best solution for the CA18DET


----------



## zimmerman (Jan 4, 2005)

wot wud be the upgades you wud do if you were in my position, keepin in mind i dnt have a money tree. i need bot 300hp at the wheels,if im to stand any chance.


----------



## ByReaL (Jul 5, 2004)

zimmerman said:


> wot wud be the upgades you wud do if you were in my position, keepin in mind i dnt have a money tree. i need bot 300hp at the wheels,if im to stand any chance.


what i thought about:

stage 1
SPEC stage 3 clutch kit
600x300x76 mm FMIC
3" exhaust


stage 1,5
Z32 AFM
fuel pump
injectors
fuel presure regulator
ecu remap
mechanical boost controler

stage 2
GT25R turbo and mainfold (there are more then 1 tipe of GT25R turbo i do not know yet wich i'll chose)


when i get here i'll think about
camshaft
and other internals

but for the moment i try to raise the money for the stage 1 upgrades and some of the stage 1,5

in same time with all this things i'll do as much custom things for my car in order to ligten all the parts that can be lightened
batery conversion, to make room for the intercooler piping
custom made intercooler piping (cheper then buy ones already made)
lightened flyweel
..........

and if i have luck i'll replace all posible mechanical pumps with electric ones


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

Are you looking for a turbo upgrade that you can aquire from your dads yard? Or are you asking for turbos that you can buy? Because if you want a GT28R, I doubt you will find that in a yard... With a S15 T28, Im pretty sure you can crank it up to 15pounds.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

zimmerman said:


> wot wud be the upgades you wud do if you were in my position, keepin in mind i dnt have a money tree. i need bot 300hp at the wheels,if im to stand any chance.


Maybe you should wait until you have more money to conquer this task a bit easier. You will always run into problems when doing this stuff, and if you don't have access to any spare money, your out of a car then... So to answer your question. If I was you, I'd wait for proper funding.


----------



## CA18FASTBACK92 (May 26, 2004)

Is the s15 t28 a direct bolt on for the ca18det? How much power should you expect to make with t28,fmic, 3" exhaust, and maybe ecu tuning.


----------



## zimmerman (Jan 4, 2005)

i know il have to upgrade the internals sumtime and i plan to. but how much can they take? i hear theyr prety tough. wot boost cud i run through the standard setup,on the standard turbo? u know b4 it blows? maybe il try n c? im guessing it will be the internals that will limit the max boost possible to run through the car standard? or is sumthing else likly to blow first?


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

CA18FASTBACK92 said:


> Is the s15 t28 a direct bolt on for the ca18det? How much power should you expect to make with t28,fmic, 3" exhaust, and maybe ecu tuning.


A flange is needed for the the T28 onto the CA18DET. These are available from EBay for cheap. I know of one car with the setup you describe (CA18DET w/ FMIC, exhaust, S15 T28) and he made 224.5 rwhp.


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

Oh yeah, the S15 T28 puts out about .75 bar, around 11 psi...


----------



## JDM240Turbo (Jan 21, 2005)

bridrive55 said:


> Oh yeah, the S15 T28 puts out about .75 bar, around 11 psi...


But it can be cranked up to 18, right? That's what I've heard.


----------



## zimmerman (Jan 4, 2005)

bridrive55 said:


> A flange is needed for the the T28 onto the CA18DET. These are available from EBay for cheap. I know of one car with the setup you describe (CA18DET w/ FMIC, exhaust, S15 T28) and he made 224.5 rwhp.


wot other mods did this guy have on his car? wud the FMIC, exhuast, s15 t28 make that kinda rwhp?


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

bridrive55 said:


> A flange is needed for the the T28 onto the CA18DET. These are available from EBay for cheap. I know of one car with the setup you describe (CA18DET w/ FMIC, exhaust, S15 T28) and he made 224.5 rwhp.


No it doesnt. They are both T2 (T25) flanges. All thats required is new oil and coolant lines and a new gasket. You can bend the lines to fit but i wouldnt recommend it. Get stainless braided hoses from a fittings specialist.


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

Yea its a direct bolt on... I agree with Joel Upgrade the hoses!


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

When (if) I get a CA, I was considering putting on the z31 T3. Any thoughts?


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

Joel said:


> No it doesnt. They are both T2 (T25) flanges. All thats required is new oil and coolant lines and a new gasket. You can bend the lines to fit but i wouldnt recommend it. Get stainless braided hoses from a fittings specialist.


Wait, are we talking about a Garret T28? I know those need flanges.


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

bridrive55 said:


> Wait, are we talking about a Garret T28? I know those need flanges.


 I just assumed the S15 T28 wouldn't line up either, oh well... A fittings specialist? Wouldn't that be expensive? I'd bend an oil line over shelling out cash for some custom work any day...


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

zimmerman said:


> wot other mods did this guy have on his car? wud the FMIC, exhuast, s15 t28 make that kinda rwhp?


Yeah, there weren't a lot of mods. This car just sold on EBay, too. He couldn't dip below 14 seconds though, even with a nice clutch and sweet rubber.


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

bridrive55 said:


> He couldn't dip below 14 seconds though, even with a nice clutch and sweet rubber.


Thinking about it, 225whp in an S13 should push it faster than that... Maybe he was a really, really shitty driver. Or maybe his open diff robbed him of time...


----------



## zimmerman (Jan 4, 2005)

bridrive55 said:


> A flange is needed for the the T28 onto the CA18DET. These are available from EBay for cheap. I know of one car with the setup you describe (CA18DET w/ FMIC, exhaust, S15 T28) and he made 224.5 rwhp.


so wud it be sweet running 11psi through my T28 (s15) along side with my FMIC,2.5" stainless steel (straight through) exhuast in my ca18det? n that wud make round 220rwhp?


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

zimmerman said:


> so wud it be sweet running 11psi through my T28 (s15) along side with my FMIC,2.5" stainless steel (straight through) exhuast in my ca18det? n that wud make round 220rwhp?


According to this guy, it did, and you're talking the same setup as him. Are you using stock fuel pump? With 255lph you'd probably make around 220rwhp, that's my guess. There's only one way to find out! Make it happen!


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

But if you don't care about brand name, on EBay (I know, I know) some people (XS Power, SS Autochrome, Stone racing?) produce big top mount T3/T4 kits, and even T70 kits for the CA18DET, kits that come with everything but the IC (BOV, turbo manifold, downpipe, all hoses, etc etc) for like $600. I assume this is cheaper than what you'd pay for an S15 T28...


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

You get what you pay for. Ive heard rumours that those ebay turbos can split in half because they are badly cast.


----------



## zimmerman (Jan 4, 2005)

wow thats cheep dude but i think il stick with the T28 ay. n itl b easier to get from my dad aswell,thanks for the intell tho


----------



## JDM240Turbo (Jan 21, 2005)

zimmerman said:


> wow thats cheep dude but i think il stick with the T28 ay. n itl b easier to get from my dad aswell,thanks for the intell tho


There is a REBUILT t28 on ebay with a reserve price of 200.00. Is this even worth bidding on?


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

kaptainkrollio said:


> When (if) I get a CA, I was considering putting on the z31 T3. Any thoughts?


 ....................


----------



## zimmerman (Jan 4, 2005)

i wudnt eva reali buy sumthing i actually was dependent on working,off ebay!!
flanges n non mechanical parts like that are uasaly ok?!


----------

